# Grey Knight Codex rumors



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok Grey Knights Codex is coming out, this is what I know. Again I am not posting everything, and all the info here will not be entirely acurate.

Elites they are getting 2 wound terminators that have feel no pain. Called Paladins

They are getting a 4 wound monsterous creature at toughness 5.

LR and Stormravens will get blessed hulls for a buy up, not going to say how many points. What it does is negate the armor 12 for lance weapons, extra d6 for meltas, and the extra d6 for armor pen from monsterous creatures.

GK can be upgraded with a warp field, wich will make them fast attack and be able to move as jump infantry. So basically you can put 10 of them into a stormraven and they will be jump infantry wich seems a little OP.

Inquisitor can take 8 or 10 retnue cant remember, but he is still an IC so he can join a squad of GK. So basically you can have a squad of 10 GK with a Inquisitor and his retnue in one big squad. The downfall to this is all the ritnue are lower toughness than the GK so for shooting this could cause problems. If the are assaulted the Inquisitor can break off from the group with his ritnue and the run away or reassault the next turn.

Get libby Dreads

Libbys have a power that makes a squad -1 toughness, sounds like fun.

GK will lose there extra attack for having the storm bolter, but are upgraded to having 2 attacks base.

Again this isn't everything and I want to add not everything may be accurate. But I would say at least half of this we will see in the codex.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Most of this is already in the stickied post at the top of the page. Post rumors concerning Grey Knights there.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. you did notice the massive thread marked with Grey Knights at the top of the forum didn't you?


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol ok sorry, sorry and sorry again.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

And storm ravens already ignore the extra dice from melta weapons because of the ceramite plating rule.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

What in god's name is this monstrous creature


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Kalshinko said:


> Lol ok sorry, sorry and sorry again.


Yeah, you better be... Trying to help and all by bringing rumors. Shame on you. 

Just because things are not always clear on the web: what I really meant is "thanks!" :so_happy:

Phil


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Closing since he/she made a post in the GK rumours thread at the top.


----------

